# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full time Optometrist - Optometrist needed near Oak Forest, IL

## SBeveridge

Optometrist (OD)
Currently seeking an Optometrist for a full-time opportunity with afull scopepractice in the Oak Forestarea.  
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD)*

Full scope practice with OCT, Visual Field, etc.Provide a good mix of medical, comprehensive exams, pre/post op, etc.Avg 3 patients per hour with tech supportApprox 50/50 medical vs comprehensiveCompetitive salary plus bonus opportunityBenefits package with health, dental, life, malpractice, 401K, PTO, etc.
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD)*

Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinationsDiagnose disease and vision disordersCounsel patients regarding their vision needs
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD)*

Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)License to practice in the state ofILExcellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
*To apply please email your CV / resume to sbeveridge@etsvision.com*
Sheri Beveridge
Phone/text : (540) 206-2315
Email: sbeveridge@etsvision.com
meetme.so/SheriETSVision
Website: www.etsvision.com
*ETS Vision* specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

